# Moving to NZ - Things I may not have thought of



## martinbl (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi All

My Partner (a Kiwi) and I are moving to NZ at the end of the year. We are starting to look at all the praticalities of shipping/Visas etc which seems fairly straight forward.

We are planing to rent a place in Wellington and I just wondered if there were any UK expats who can suggest items they wish they had either brought with them from the UK or things they wish they had sorted out before they arrived (e.g bank accounts etc)

I'm just trying to put together a comphrehensive to do list!

Also what are the best websites for finding rental propertys in wellington? 

Thanks

Martin


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

martinbl said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Partner (a Kiwi) and I are moving to NZ at the end of the year. We are starting to look at all the praticalities of shipping/Visas etc which seems fairly straight forward.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin - and welcome to the Forum.

I'd bring some of those short extension leads that allow you to plug in around 4 appliances. Then when you get here you change the one wall plug to a NZ one, then use the extension part to plug in your UK appliances. We found them invaluable.

Bank accounts - definitely sort one. Most NZ banks have a reciprocal agreement with one in the UK. Ask your current bank. Or look at someone like Kiwibank, who tend to be very good on-line.

Houses to rent - look at Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz

Hope that helps!


----------



## EeBee (Mar 15, 2011)

Give somebody power of attorney to handle your affairs in your home country.

Check to see if NZ has the same cosmetics/body care currently using. Buy a few of those and bring it along if they don't. It is difficult to get used to new items like those, especially if you are adapting to bigger issues.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

EeBee said:


> Give somebody power of attorney to handle your affairs in your home country......


This may be easier said than done in the UK. I tried this when I had to leave the UK with my Mum's house unsold last year. There are new rules in place that mean power of attorney documents now need to go through extra (expensive) steps before they can be put into place.


----------

